# Men's Health Cover Model Comp Winner Olly Foster - New Interview



## v3nture (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I recently caught up with Men's Health Cover Model Competition winne (2005) Olly Foster and I asked him about his diet, training, pre-shoot prep and much more.










You can check out the interview here:

http://www.free-workout-plans-for-busy-people.com/free-workout-plans-interview-mens-health-cover-model-olly-foster.html

Hope you enjoy. Also, I'll post updates as I interview more people, I've in the process of finalising my interview with Layne Norton so watch out for that coming soon!

Skye


----------

